

Secure Persistent Login With Very Little SSL Redux - hayroob
http://getitdownonpaper.com/2009/07/11/secure-persistent-login-with-very-little-ssl-part-1/
I have rewritten I had previously submitted to adjust for comments made. This is my proposal for a login system that can reliably keep a user logged in for an extended period with minimal use of SSl to save on overhead. I have also posted code at http://getitdownonpaper.com/2009/07/15/secure-persistent-login-with-very-little-ssl-part-2/.
======
Appers
That's helpful! Thanks a bunch

------
colk
Good new blog check it out

------
jsteele
awesome!

------
sancho970
great blog

------
Amr93
Great blog. Great guy.

------
godmstr
Good new blog check it out

------
newsychu
I agree. Hayroob is the best.

